# Finnex Ray II DS 7000K



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello,

Would the spectrum of this light work well in a cichlid tank?

Thanks Dave


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

It should show off all colors equally well being close to 6500K.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Spectrum is 7000k on the Ray2. If your not running CO2 I would suggest the Fugeray as the Ray2 is a very powerful light.


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

CanadaPleco said:


> Spectrum is 7000k on the Ray2. If your not running CO2 I would suggest the Fugeray as the Ray2 is a very powerful light.


Thanks for your reply.

I am not sure if I want to do another planted aquarium or try my hand at raising Cichlids. If I want to change my mind down the road I also dont want to have to change my lighting.

Would the new planted + series be a good comprise? I might want to run co2 in the tank could this be accomplished with the planted plus? Would this light be good at lighting and highlighting the colour of cichlids? if I decide to go this route?

I realize I am trying to find the perfect light for all things..................I know it doesn't exist.

The tank is a 125 would you suggest two 36" ers's? Too bad there isnt a 72" available.

Thanks David


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

The planted+ is actually not as bright as the fugeray original. The difference is that it has some high quality red led's in it which helps with the spectrum for the plants. CO2 with the fugeray series will likely not be enough light.

Yes 2 x 36's work great. Sadly there are not even any plans for making a 72" model. Not to mention they would be aweful to try to ship.


----------

